# KONNECTED AUTO KONCEPTS "ONTARIO I.E CA."



## pillowbudz

KONNECTED AUTO KONCEPTS
2201 E 4TH ST ONTARIO CA 91764
"PHONE" 909-994-3473 OR 909-843-4230
M-F 8AM TO 7PM SAT 10AM TO 3PM SUN BY APPT.

FEEL FREE TO ASK ANY QUESTIONS IN THIS FORUM...
WE WILL DO OUR BEST TO ANSWER THEM ALL...

WE SPECIALIZE IN ALL YOUR CUSTOM SUSPENSION NEEDS
WE WORK ON ALL MAKES AND MODELS...

KONNECTED IS RUNNING A SPECIAL RIGHT NOW FOR F/B AIR RIDE INSTALLS

COMES WITH....
1 VIAR COMPRESSOR "444"
1 3 GALLON AIR TANK
4 1/2 ODE ELECTRIC VALVES
4 UNIVERSAL AIR BAGS
1/2 AIR LINE AND DOT FITTINGS
LASER CUT BRACKETS
F/B/PANCAKE SWITCHS
INSTALLS STARTING AT ONLY 1,900.00

FRONT BACK/SS AT ONLY 2,200.00
INCLUDES...
2 VIAR 444 COMPRESSORS
1 5 GALLON TANK
8 1/2 ODE VALVES
1/2 AIR LINE AND DOT FITTINGS
4 UNIVERSAL AIR BAGS
1 7 SWITCH BOX
LASER CUT BRACKETS
STARTING AT 2,200.00 FOR MOST CARS..IMPALAS,G BODIES,CADDY,ETC..

HYDRAULICS AT ONLY 2,300
2 PUMP CHROME SETUP
6 BATTERIES
CYLINDERS/CUPS
BATT RACK
F/B/SS SETUP
STARTING AT 2,300.00

WE ALSO CARRY PARTS FOR YOUR AIR RIDE & HYDRAULIC SETUPS

IF THERE IS ANYTHING THAT WE CAN HELP YOU WITH FEEL FREE TO CALL
US AT 909-994-3473 OR 909-843-4230 

""'FEEL FREE TO ASK ANY AND ALL OF YOUR QUESTIONS ON THIS FORUM"
WE WILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO ANSWER THEM ALL..THANK YOU

KONNECTED AUTO KONCEPTS"..909-994-3473


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

cars look good ! nice prices also :thumbsup:


----------



## limbs760

How long does it take u guys tobag Acar???


----------



## pillowbudz

the average turn around time is 2 to 3 days for most cars and trucks....any questions feel free to call us or leave a message on the forum..thank you konnected auto koncepts ..909-994-3473


----------



## Cadillac_kid91

pillowbudz said:


> KONNECTED AUTO KONCEPTS
> 2201 E 4TH ST ONTARIO CA 91764
> "PHONE" 909-994-3473 OR 909-843-4230
> M-F 8AM TO 7PM SAT 10AM TO 3PM SUN BY APPT.
> 
> FEEL FREE TO ASK ANY QUESTIONS IN THIS FORUM...
> WE WILL DO OUR BEST TO ANSWER THEM ALL...
> 
> WE SPECIALIZE IN ALL YOUR CUSTOM SUSPENSION NEEDS
> WE WORK ON ALL MAKES AND MODELS...
> 
> KONNECTED IS RUNNING A SPECIAL RIGHT NOW FOR F/B AIR RIDE INSTALLS
> 
> COMES WITH....
> 1 VIAR COMPRESSOR "444"
> 1 3 GALLON AIR TANK
> 4 1/2 ODE ELECTRIC VALVES
> 4 UNIVERSAL AIR BAGS
> 1/2 AIR LINE AND DOT FITTINGS
> LASER CUT BRACKETS
> F/B/PANCAKE SWITCHS
> INSTALLS STARTING AT ONLY 1,900.00
> 
> FRONT BACK/SS AT ONLY 2,200.00
> INCLUDES...
> 2 VIAR 444 COMPRESSORS
> 1 5 GALLON TANK
> 8 1/2 ODE VALVES
> 1/2 AIR LINE AND DOT FITTINGS
> 4 UNIVERSAL AIR BAGS
> 1 7 SWITCH BOX
> LASER CUT BRACKETS
> STARTING AT 2,200.00 FOR MOST CARS..IMPALAS,G BODIES,CADDY,ETC..
> 
> HYDRAULICS AT ONLY 2,300
> 2 PUMP CHROME SETUP
> 6 BATTERIES
> CYLINDERS/CUPS
> BATT RACK
> F/B/SS SETUP
> STARTING AT 2,300.00
> 
> WE ALSO CARRY PARTS FOR YOUR AIR RIDE & HYDRAULIC SETUPS
> 
> IF THERE IS ANYTHING THAT WE CAN HELP YOU WITH FEEL FREE TO CALL
> US AT 909-994-3473 OR 909-843-4230
> 
> ""'FEEL FREE TO ASK ANY AND ALL OF YOUR QUESTIONS ON THIS FORUM"
> WE WILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO ANSWER THEM ALL..THANK YOU
> 
> KONNECTED AUTO KONCEPTS"..909-994-3473







How much to bag an 87 el co that was previously bagged so all the work is done just need the setup and install no fab work at all? I want F,B,SS and how long will I need to leave my car?


----------



## pillowbudz

BOSS..IM ASSUMING THAT YOU HAVE ALL THE BRACKETS FOR THE BAGS FRONT AND BACK??...OR DO YOU NEED A COMPLETE INSTALL MINUS FAB WORK SUCH AS TRIMMING THE FRONT SPRING POCKETS ETC??...IF YOU NEED THE COMPLETE SETUP INSTALLED NEW CUPS BAGS COMP. HOSES WIRES VALVES ETC ETC...YOU WOULD BE AT 2,100.00 ...TAKES 2 DAYS TO INSTALL...FULL WARRANTY ON ALL LABOR AND PARTS "MINUS COMPRESSORS"...ANY QUESTIONS CALL OR LEAVE A MESSAGE ON THE FORUM..KONNECTED AUTO KONCEPTS 909-994-3473 THANK YOU


----------



## Rockstar_Cadillac

this shop is still around? i don't know if any of the same people work here but do any of you recall a Kyle Pecarovich that worked in the shop many years ago? the cars you've guys done in the pics look good.


----------



## pillowbudz

YUP WERE STILL AROUND..AND WERE NOT GOING ANYWHERE..NICE TO HEAR FROM YOU...KONNECTED


----------



## Rockstar_Cadillac

no, i'm not him. but he did some work on my Ranger in your shop back in 2003. the CTS and primered Chevy look great


----------



## pillowbudz

its been a long while but i remember him..


----------



## pillowbudz

konnected auto is currently running income tax specials on air ride and hydraulic installs...

we work on all makes and models..all work is under a warranty....from mild to wild we can help you

feel free to call us at 909-994 3473 or come see us at 

konnected auto koncepts
2201 e 4th st. ontario ca. 91764

we can and will answer any questions you may have....


----------



## MR NOPAL

2002 escalade bagged all ready but need it to ride better want the front shocks installed and sway bar I can get the sway bar but would need price on shocks and installation thx in advance


----------



## [email protected]

Got a truck on bags its my first truck ive always had hydraulics on my cars i was wonderin how i can make my truck hit fast and make it go down faster will i need biger tank or compressor if u can give me a good deal i can go down to ur shop i stay in riverside i kno the truck is c notched already as well


----------



## pillowbudz

we can put front shocks in no problem, as far as getting a front sway bar back in there its not going to happen..no room...adding nice nitrogen shocks to the front will increase your ride allot....feel free to call us at 909-994-3473 so i can get more info from you..tubular lower arms etc??


----------



## reneduce

I have the the following air bag kit what would it cost for you guys to install it on my Impala? And is there anything I will need to purchase...Thanks

2- ViAir 444 Compressors
8- 3/8 SMC Valves
5 Gallon Chrome Tank (4- 1/2" Port)
2- Glass Water Trap Filter
1- Single Needle Pressure Gauge
1- 10 Switch Prewired Box
4- Firestone Air Bags
60ft. 3/8 DOT Approved Air Line
6- 3/8 NPT to 3/8 Line Str.
4- 1/2 NPT to 3/8 Line Elbow
7- 3/8f 3/8m 3/8m Tee
1- 3/8m 3/8f 3/8f Tee
4- 3/8 NPT Muffler
2- 3/8m to 1/4f Union
2- 1/2m to 1/4f Union Reducer
2- 1/2 NPT to 3/8 Line Str.
2- 1/2m to 3/8f Union
2- 3/8m to 3/8m Straight
1- 1/4m to 1/8f Union Straight
2- 1/2m 1/2f 1/2f Tee
2- 5 Wire Locking Socket
1- 16 Gauge Fuse Holder
1- 5 Amp Fuse


----------



## Mex Luthor

Have you guys ever installed the AccuAir e-level kit? Thinking about buying that over the summer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pillowbudz

IM NOY SURE WHAT YEAR IMPALA..BUT IT SEEMS THAT YOU HAVE EVERYTHING...MINUS SOME WIREING WITCH IS USUALLY GIVEN ON AN INSTALL...FULL INSTALL PRICE LABOR WISE STARTS AT 750.00 AND UP DEPENDING ON MAKE AND MODELS..ANY QUESTIONS CALL US AT 909-994-3473


----------



## pillowbudz

YES WE HAVE BUT IN MY EXPERIENCE THE SYSTEM ITSELF IS NOT THAT ACCURATE..COMES UP UNEAVEN SOMETIMES....ANY MORE QUESTIONS CALL US OR LEAVE POST,909-994-3473


----------



## ostrichcutty

I got a 64 impala wagon. How much for a bag kit installed? Pm me


----------



## pillowbudz

INSTALLED F/B 2,000.00 AND F/B/SS STARTS AT 2,300.00...VIAR COMPRESSORS, HOOSIER TANK, ODE ELECTRIC VALVES, UNIVERSAL AIR BAGS, DOT AIR LINE AND FITTINGS, LASER BRACKETRY, ALL QUALITY PRODUCTS..ANY QUESTIONS CALL US AT 909-994-3473 THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Can I get a Price on Bagging a 69 el camino? Just Front and Back.Nothing Crazy.Can Pancake be done?


----------



## pillowbudz

front and back on your el camino will start at 1,900.00 front back/ pancake switch...full warranty...1 compressor viar 444..universal air bags..4 ode 1/2 valves
dot fittings and air line..hoosier 3 or 5 gallon tank..installed 1,900.00..any more questions call us at 909-994-3473 thank you


----------



## blvdbomba

I have a 1949 Suburban I want to get bagged.I just want front and back...and I want it to be quiet when it comes down.also I would like it to go up pretty quick the same when it comes down.also I would like the Tanks and compressors installed underneath there is plenty of room.can you price me at that BOSS and would like to have it done ASAP at the right price of coarse Thank you much.....


----------



## 94capriceusaf

Wanted to give some props to Konnected for helping me out w/ my compressors. They were very helpful & knew their stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## pillowbudz

thank you for the good comment...we try to help everyone....konnected auto koncepts


----------



## sp3nc3r

Would you guys be able to do a full air ride on a 2012 civic?


----------



## sp3nc3r

Just front and back


----------



## 94capriceusaf

After all your help w/ my cars pressure switch some asshole in my building broke into my car & stole my switch box:machinegun:

I might need some help rewiring a new one


----------



## 88blazingshruk

about how much would it be for a basic air bag setup for a 88 s10 blazer


----------



## SD_Titan

what would it run to do a setup on a 2005 Nissan Titan, f/b/ss?


----------



## pillowbudz

starts at 2,550.00 front back/ss..2 viar comp..1 five gallon tank,,8 1/2 valves, 1/2 line and fittings...c notch rear..7 switch box...909-994-3473 any questions feel free to call us


----------



## pillowbudz

2 wheel dr.? starts at 2,000.00 front and back..includes blocks rear...lowered spindles extra at 250.00 not needed depending on ur wheel and tires...2,300.00 front back /ss...extra for a four link in rear 900.00...any questions call us at 909-994-3473 thank you...


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

just dropin by to say Hi PilowBudz


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

hope all is good with u keith later


----------



## pillowbudz

doing just fine sir..thank you


----------



## pillowbudz

YUP


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

Duct tape on tank lines?


----------



## pillowbudz

oooh shit... here we go...some fuck that dont know shit...and from where? okc...come on boss..you must be fucking blind...where the fk do you see duct tape on my setups..this inst oklahoma..this is cali..we pioneer shit..u follow the shit...open ur eyes...duct tape..ur funny mr. oklahomo....ooh ya if your stupid enough to think that the factory viar tag on the leader lines of compressors is duct tape...get ur fucking ohos checked before you run your mouth...konnected


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Duct tape on tank lines?


This is a guy who's looking to get Asco valves cheap,I see hes able do to some home work on his asco valves but knows nothing about the sticker that the 
[h=3]_VIAIR_ Corporation puts on every compressor read the tags on the comps then u will understand why they are there !! As for myself i looked at every pic and i didnt see any DUCK TAPE[/h]


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

pillowbudz said:


> oooh shit... here we go...some fuck that dont know shit...and from where? okc...come on boss..you must be fucking blind...where the fk do you see duct tape on my setups..this inst oklahoma..this is cali..we pioneer shit..u follow the shit...open ur eyes...duct tape..ur funny mr. oklahomo....ooh ya if your stupid enough to think that the factory viar tag on the leader lines of compressors is duct tape...get ur fucking ohos checked before you run your mouth...konnected


holy fucking defensive. i was asking a question. not making a smart ass comment. but since you wanna show how unprofessional you are and ruin your own topic go for it. was looking at the topic on my phone. you wanna talk shit on me go for it, your the thuggenist thing in the world oooohhhh cali so scary. *but unless youve been to my state dont say shit about it*. everything else looks nice, i have no problem giving respect where its do. so go sit on your insecurity. i wasnt talking shit, was asking a question from a 4" screen. carry on


----------



## pillowbudz

i tell you what boss...maybe i was being a little bit crude..took it the wrong way etc...as a man i apologize for putting it out the way i did..KONNECTED


----------



## SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO

Price on a chrome 5 gallon tank with 8 ports , re6 or ss6 pair of bags , 3/8 air line 50ft , smoke 10 switch box...


----------



## pillowbudz

call us at 909-994-3473..for price and tank options etc..thank you..konnected auto koncepta


----------



## oldride

Bro I have a 58 GMC 1/2 ton truck would like to install a mustang II front end and lay her in the weeds F/B can you do this and what am I looking at $$ wise. Thanks


----------



## pillowbudz

oldride said:


> Bro I have a 58 GMC 1/2 ton truck would like to install a mustang II front end and lay her in the weeds F/B can you do this and what am I looking at $$ wise. Thanks


Hello..a mustang 2 installed with rear link system along with a basic air ride starts at 4,300.00 depending on some options that are available to you.."power disc brakes...power or manuel rack system etc etc...for more info feel free to call us at 909-994-3473 thank you konnected auto koncepts


----------



## guss68imp

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> holy fucking defensive. i was asking a question. not making a smart ass comment. but since you wanna show how unprofessional you are and ruin your own topic go for it. was looking at the topic on my phone. you wanna talk shit on me go for it, your the thuggenist thing in the world oooohhhh cali so scary. *but unless youve been to my state dont say shit about it*. everything else looks nice, i have no problem giving respect where its do. so go sit on your insecurity. i wasnt talking shit, was asking a question from a 4" screen. carry on


:roflmao:


----------



## guss68imp

My ride has been done since 2007 and no problems


----------



## pillowbudz

If thats the 68 i remember..it looks alot different...looks good..it nice to hear your system is still trouble free...konnected auto..909-994-3473


----------



## toddbrumfield

ok im new to this air ride stuff. my cousin is buildin a 72 cutlass on 24s. my ? is how does he keep it high and roll on air ride.he bought a kit that the bags are old and hes buyin new bags. the new bags are dominator 2600. now are these to big for it or can he build cup to fit them and how tall should the cups be.


----------



## pillowbudz

First off..2600 bags will fit in the rear..but will not be recomended for the front..my suggestion is universal airs double play rear whitch will give you 11" of travel...front should be the uas air house lls..witch will give you the standard 7" of lift.front cups should be 5"upper and 2"lower..car will lay on the 24s and will lock up enough to clear the 24s...konnected auto..909-994-3473


----------



## toddbrumfield

thanks ill let him know


----------



## Botas

What kinda price am I looking at for F/B/Pancake on a 67impala. How long would it take you?
Thanks.


----------



## pillowbudz

Botas said:


> What kinda price am I looking at for F/B/Pancake on a 67impala. How long would it take you?
> Thanks.


A front back side to side setup would be a better setup for ur car..doing a simple front and back install will give you alot of body roll due to tieing the front right and left lines together and the same with rear lines...so i recomend a nice f/b/ss setup..it can be wired for just front and back..in that case your install will stsrt at 2.200.00 ...that includes 2 viar comp. 1 five gallon tank..8 1/2 ode valves..universal air bags..1/2 air line and dot fittings...wired for f/b/ss..or just to wire a simple front and back...any more questions..call us at 909-994-3473..thank you konnected


----------



## gabela433

1938 master 85 front and back ..how much??do u deal with bombs or just lowriders. Thanx in advance...btw there leafsprings in front


----------



## pillowbudz

We deal with all makes and models..your 38 has a knee action front end...witch means a aftermarket front clip will be needed..mustang ll front end..or depending on your wheel combo a camaro clip can be adapted...mustang clips and rear link systems instslled starts at 5.500.00 depending on what options you go with..power rack and pinion..as apposed to a manual rack...pwr brks..as apposed to non powr. Etc etc..feel free to give us a call for more detsils 909-994-3473


----------



## MEXICA

Were about u guys at?


----------



## pillowbudz

MEXICA said:


> Were about u guys at?


Ontario ca. Outside of los angeles


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

Hay Konnected I seen the "1938" you did along with the "49" at a show they both look Sic trunk was clean I started chatting with them and both were happy and the guy Mario was say he was bring you a "65"impala next they both seem like nice guys if and when u get a chance & if u took some pic post them I'm sure some people would like to check them out hope all is good later . :thumbsup:


----------



## pillowbudz

Thank u boss....konnected auto koncepts..909-994-3473


----------



## pillowbudz

KONNECTED AUTO KONCEPTS...

HIT US WERE HAVING SUMMER SALES ON PARTS AND INSTALLS...SERVING THE I.E FOR MANY YEARS..COME GET QUALITY WORK AT AFFORDABLE PRICES...ALL MAKES ALL MODELS...CALL 909-994-3473


----------



## Botas

Just picked up a 49 chevy styleline deluxe. How much would it be to bag her up? Thanks.


----------



## pillowbudz

Starts at 2,000.00 for a front and back setup using your current leaf springs in the rear..or with a link system in rear starting at 3,300.00 ...side to side add another 350.00 to each price...any ?s hit us up at 909-994-3473. Konnected..thank u


----------



## Buzzkill65

What's up KONNECTED? what set up would u recomend for a 65 impala... what's the price?. Thanks. keep up the good work.


----------



## Buzzkill65

TTT


----------



## pillowbudz

Sales on now ..hit us up..konnected auto koncepts..909-994-3473...specializing in all ur custom needs


----------



## lh141085

Hey Konnected Auto Koncepts. I have just bought a 69 Caddy Deville & am looking for a quote on bagging it out? I have bought it with 4 hydraulic pro hopper pumps that aren't going. They stripped the batteries but left the pumps which don't make sense. What I'm trying to find out is, is it cheaper to just connect the hydraulics and get them going again or just sell the pumps and get some new air bags. Personally I'm not a fan of hydraulics just because of maintenance etc. From what I see you guys are the ones to talk to! Look forward to hearing back!!!


----------



## pillowbudz

boss..i believe you called me a few days ago..i tried calling you back..no answer..anyways boss if you still have questions about putting air ride on your caddy feel free to call us back anytime..we can help you get the exsisting system working again or start from scratch with a new air ride system..we have a pkg deal just for your car..thank you much keith at konnected auto koncepts 909-994-3473 or 323-909-2636 text after hrs ok


----------



## pillowbudz

*KAK* KONNECTED AUTO KONCEPTS..

YOUR ONE STOP SUSPENSION SHOP..
SPECIALIZING IN THE FOLLOWING..

CUSTOM AIR RIDE
HYDRAULICS
FRAME WRAPS
FRAME SWAPS
MOTOR UPGRADES
FULL FABRICATIO
AIR RIDE PARTS
HYDRAULICS..PARTS
SALES PARTS,SERVICE..

CUSTOM AIR RIDE STARTING AT 1,800.00 ALL 1958 T0 95 IMPALAS
CUSTOM HYDRAULIC SYSTEMS AT ONLY 2,400.00

SERVING THE INLAND EMPIRE AND SURROUNDING
FOR OVER 8YRS..LOCATED NEAR THE ONTARIO MILLS MALL

KONNECTED AUTO KONCEPTS
2201 E 4TH ST ONTARIO CA ..
909-994-3473 OR 323-909-2636:thumbsup:


----------



## pillowbudz

*KAK* KONNECTED AUTO KONCEPTS..

YOUR ONE STOP SUSPENSION SHOP..
SPECIALIZING IN THE FOLLOWING..

CUSTOM AIR RIDE
HYDRAULICS
FRAME WRAPS
FRAME SWAPS
MOTOR UPGRADES
FULL FABRICATIO
AIR RIDE PARTS
HYDRAULICS..PARTS
SALES PARTS,SERVICE..

CUSTOM AIR RIDE STARTING AT 1,800.00 ALL 1958 T0 95 IMPALAS
CUSTOM HYDRAULIC SYSTEMS AT ONLY 2,400.00

SERVING THE INLAND EMPIRE AND SURROUNDING
FOR OVER 8YRS..LOCATED NEAR THE ONTARIO MILLS MALL

KONNECTED AUTO KONCEPTS
2201 E 4TH ST ONTARIO CA ..
909-994-3473 OR 323-909-2636


----------



## ANAHEIM PLATING INC.




----------



## BaggedOutHoe

damn you guys are putting out some pretty sick rides.

I think I saw that copper colored 300 for sale before on CL?

Anyways keep putting out those clean rides.


----------



## pillowbudz

THANK YOU BOSS WE APRECIATE ALL THE GOOD COMMENTS..KONNECTED AUTO


----------



## pillowbudz

Konnected auto is having huge sales for the new year
call for prices on installs and parts..

konnected auto koncepts
2201 e 4th st ontario ca. 91764

909-994-3473


----------



## T-revs61

You wouldn't happen to have any pics of how and where you have mounted the E-level sensors on a 60-64 Impala??. I am building 61 Bel Air and I am kinda stuck.

Thanx


----------



## pillowbudz

T-revs61 said:


> You wouldn't happen to have any pics of how and where you have mounted the E-level sensors on a 60-64 Impala??. I am building 61 Bel Air and I am kinda stuck.
> 
> Thanx


They are suppose to be mounted off upper control arm..and a brackett has to be made off frame...


----------



## BaggedOutHoe

pillowbudz said:


> THANK YOU BOSS WE APRECIATE ALL THE GOOD COMMENTS..KONNECTED AUTO



Do you have a company site I can check out other insane builds by your local company?


----------



## T-revs61

pillowbudz said:


> They are suppose to be mounted off upper control arm..and a brackett has to be made off frame...


That is actually what I ended up doing... Thanks


----------



## pillowbudz

BaggedOutHoe said:


> Do you have a company site I can check out other insane builds by your local company?



We are currently redoing our website so we can start selling product...keep checking with [email protected]


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup:uffin::biggrin::420:


----------



## pillowbudz

Konnected auto koncepts
2201 e 4th st. Ontario ca. 91764

Konnected auto has air ride systems starting at 1,700.00 for a 4 switch manuel system..

Call for income tax specials that are on now...


front and back electric setups start at 2.050.00


Front back side to side starts at 2.400.00


Call for details and ur appointment
909-994-3474


----------



## pillowbudz

Konnected auto is having income tax deals..on now..installs as low as 1,700.00...call for your appt. Or any questions you may have
909-994-3473


----------



## pillowbudz

Konnected auto koncepts is having summer specials...air ride starting at only 1,700.00 installed..konnected has been in business for 
Over 10yrs serving the custom world with good prices and quality work...we specialize in all makes and models...all work is backed with a complete warranty...please feel free to call us any time with any questions
909-994-3473...

Konnected auto koncepts
Ontario ca. 91764


----------



## pillowbudz

KONNECTED AUTO KONCEPTS 
2201 E 4TH ST ONTARIO CA. 91764

YOUR CUSTOM ONE STOP SHOP FOR ALL YOUR SUSPENSION 
NEEDS...ALL MAKES AND MODELS..SPECIALIZING IN..

CUSTOM AIR RIDE SUSPENSIONS
CUSTOM HYDRAULIC SYSTEMS
LOWERING/LIFTING
COIL OVER SETUPS
4 LINKS..3 LINKS
C NOTCH / STEP NOTCH
DISK BRAKE CONVERSIONS
WHEELS & TIRES

FEEL FREE TO CALL WITH ANY QUESTIONS
OR FOR A FREE ESTIMATE

909-994-3473..
909-994-3473

"REGISTERED BAR MEMBER"


----------



## pillowbudz

Konnected auto is having income tax deals..on now..installs as low as 2.000.00...call for your application and priceing. Or any questions you may have...we have been in business for over 15yrs in the same location serving the custom industry with solid work at affordable prices..

Konnected auto koncepts
2201 e 4th st. Ontario ca 91764

Phone # 909-994-3473


----------



## carlo78

Interested in bagging my 1965 Chevelle convertible with an all chrome setup/tank and programmable/digital remote. Just looking for front and back motion along with a clean trunk setup with as little welding as possible. Let me know what I would be looking at for both parts and install, thanks for your time and I'll keep an eye out for your reply!


----------



## pillowbudz

KONNECTED AUTO KONCEPTS*
2201 E 4TH ST ONTARIO CA. 91764

YOUR CUSTOM ONE STOP SHOP FOR ALL YOUR SUSPENSION*
NEEDS...ALL MAKES AND MODELS..SPECIALIZING IN..

CUSTOM AIR RIDE SUSPENSIONS
CUSTOM HYDRAULIC SYSTEMS
LOWERING/LIFTING
COIL OVER SETUPS
4 LINKS..3 LINKS
C NOTCH / STEP NOTCH
DISK BRAKE CONVERSIONS
WHEELS & TIRES

FEEL FREE TO CALL WITH ANY QUESTIONS
OR FOR A FREE ESTIMATE

909-994-3473..
909-994-3473

"REGISTERED BAR MEMBER"


----------



## pillowbudz

KONNECTED AUTO KONCEPTS*
2201 E 4TH ST ONTARIO CA. 91764

YOUR CUSTOM ONE STOP SHOP FOR ALL YOUR SUSPENSION*
NEEDS...ALL MAKES AND MODELS..SPECIALIZING IN..

CUSTOM AIR RIDE SUSPENSIONS
CUSTOM HYDRAULIC SYSTEMS
LOWERING/LIFTING
COIL OVER SETUPS
4 LINKS..3 LINKS
C NOTCH / STEP NOTCH
DISK BRAKE CONVERSIONS
WHEELS & TIRES

FEEL FREE TO CALL WITH ANY QUESTIONS
OR FOR A FREE ESTIMATE

909-994-3473..
909-994-3473

"REGISTERED BAR MEMBER"


----------



## pillowbudz

Konnected auto koncepts is having December air ride specials as low as 1.800.00 installed...call for your cars application
Konnected auto koncepts
2201 e 4th st ontario ca. 91764
909-994-3473


----------



## pillowbudz

Ounce again konnected auto koncepts is having income tax specials on all air ride installs...air ride systems as low as 2.000.00 installed...all work guranteed..over 15yrs in the same business location...call for ur quote..FOLLOW IS ON INSTAGRAM...

KONNECTEDAUTOKONCEPTS


Konnected auto koncepts
2201 e 4th st Ontario ca 91764
909-994-3473


----------



## pillowbudz

Ounce again konnected auto koncepts is having summer specials on all air ride installs...air ride systems as low as 2.000.00 installed...all work guranteed..over 15yrs in the same business location...call for ur quote..FOLLOW IS ON INSTAGRAM...

KONNECTEDAUTOKONCEPTS


Konnected auto koncepts
2201 e 4th st Ontario ca 91764
909-994-3473


----------

